# Australian ABC Classic FM - Classic 100 Voice Countdown



## Meyerbeer Smith

Australia's ABC Classic FM is running its annual listeners' choice countdown. This year: the voice.

http://www.abc.net.au/classic/classic100/voice/

Results so far:
100. Beethoven: _Choral Fantasy_
99. Handel: _Giulio Cesare_ - Piangerò la sorte mia; V'adoro, pupille; Va tacito e nascosto
98. Bach: _Cantata BWV 140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'_
97. Strauss, R.: _Morgen!_
96. Beethoven: _Fidelio_
95. Humperdinck: _Hänsel und Gretel_ - When I Lay Me Down to Sleep
94. Schubert: _Die schöne Müllerin_
93. Mascagni: _Cavalleria rusticana_
92. Mozart: _Zaide _- Ruhe sanft
91. Rossini: _The Barber of Seville_ - Largo al factotum; Una voce poco fa
90. Schubert: _Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria)_
89. Anonymous: _Greensleeves_
88. Parry: _I Was Glad_
87. Britten: _War Requiem_
86. Villa-Lobos: _Bachianas Brasilieras No. 5_
85. Lehar: _The Merry Widow_: Vilia Song
84. Wagner: _Die Walküre_
83. Rutter: _The Lord Bless You and Keep You_
82. Bach: _Magnificat in D, BWV243_
81. Mendelssohn: _Elijah_ - Lift Thine Eyes
80. Handel: _Samson_ - Let the Bright Seraphim
79. Mendelssohn: _A Midsummer Night's Dream_
78. Bach: _Christmas Oratorio_
77. Lauridsen: _O Magnum Mysterium_
76. Haydn: _The Creation_
75. Schubert: _An die Musik_
74. Donizetti: _Lucia di Lammermoor_ - Mad Scene
73. Beethoven: _Missa Solemnis_


----------



## Pugg

Lucia on 73 ????????? 
Are they mad down under?


----------



## dieter

Pugg said:


> Lucia on 73 ?????????
> Are they mad down under?[/QUOTe
> 
> In short: yes. I think the 'Orchestral' selection was won by either Bolero or the Concerto D'Aranuez.
> The vocal section will be won either by the Australian Anthem, Land of Hope and Glory or the Alleluiah chorus...


----------



## Art Rock

And what's with the mix of complete operas for some and just arias for others??


----------



## dieter

Art Rock said:


> And what's with the mix of complete operas for some and just arias for others??


The results are broadcast over 4 days: simply not enough time to play all of a Wagner Opera etc.
Still, most of the voters are - probably like many people who attend so-called Classical music concerts - from a certain demographic and age. Hence a lot of very old sentimental favorites get a gig. Or, like a certain Australian band, Sentimental as anything...


----------



## Art Rock

dieter said:


> The results are broadcast over 4 days: simply not enough time to play all of a Wagner Opera etc.


84. Wagner: Die Walküre


----------



## dieter

Lucky it got a gig in Australia...


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

72. Bach: St John Passion 
71. Verdi: Rigoletto
70. Westlake : Missa Solis: Requiem for Eli
69. Rachmaninov: Vocalise
68. Tavener: Song for Athene
67. Rutter: For the Beauty of the Earth
66. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
65. Sullivan : The Mikado
64. Korngold: Die tote Stadt - Marietta's song (Glueck, das mir verblieb)
63. Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier
62. Mozart: Don Giovanni - Catalogue aria; La ci darem la mano; Deh vieni alla finestra
61. Schubert: Erlkoenig
60. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
59. Sullivan : The Pirates of Penzance 
58. Handel: Rinaldo - Lascia ch'io pianga
57. Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila - Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix
56. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' (Urlicht)
55. Bach: Cantata BWV 208 'Sheep may safely graze'


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> Lucia on 73 ?????????
> Are they mad down under?


Fidelio at 96 - amazed it's so high. Rigoletto, Don Giovanni and Rosenkavalier are also both above 50!

And the French don't get a look in until no. 57!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

dieter said:


> Pugg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucia on 73 ?????????
> Are they mad down under?[/QUOTe
> 
> In short: yes. I think the 'Orchestral' selection was won by either Bolero or the Concerto D'Aranuez.
> The vocal section will be won either by the Australian Anthem, Land of Hope and Glory or the Alleluiah chorus...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it'll be the Pearl Fishers duet or the Chorus of Hebrew Slaves!
Click to expand...


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Art Rock said:


> And what's with the mix of complete operas for some and just arias for others??


What voters suggested for the first round? Some people probably suggested whole operas, others suggested specific scenes.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

dieter said:


> Lucky it got a gig in Australia...


The Ring's on in Melbourne later this year... Melbourne Opera is performing Tannhaeuser in August and has done Rienzi. Victorian Opera's done Dutchman.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

54. Franck: Panis Angelicus
53. Bellini: Norma - Casta diva
52. Edwards: Dawn Mantras
51. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine 

And just one of my choices has gotten into the first 50...


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

And here are the final 50:

50.	Verdi: _Aida_
49.	Gluck: _Orfeo ed Euridice _- Che farò senza Euridice? / J'ai perdu mon Eurydice
48.	Hildegard von Bingen: _O Ecclesia_
47.	Barber: _Agnus Dei_
46.	Handel: _Serse_ - Ombra mai fu
45.	Verdi: _Requiem_
44.	Wagner: _Tristan und Isolde _- Liebestod
43.	Rachmaninov: _Vespers (All Night Vigil)_
42.	Monteverdi: _Vespers of 1610_
41.	Pergolesi: _Stabat Mater_
40.	Verdi: _La traviata_
39.	Puccini: _Tosca_ - Vissi d'arte; E lucevan le stelle
38.	Jenkins: _The Armed Man: A Mass for Peace_
37.	Brahms: _A German Requiem_
36.	Puccini: _Gianni Schicchi_ - O mio babbino caro
35.	Schubert: _Winterreise_
34.	Górecki: _Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'_
33.	Lloyd Webber: _Requiem_ - Pie Jesu
32.	Mozart: _Exsultate, jubilate_ - Alleluia
31.	Elgar: _Sea Pictures_
30.	Bach: _Mass in B Minor_
29.	Tallis: _Sperm in Allium_
28.	Kats-Chernin: _Wild Swans _- Eliza Aria
27.	Bach: _Cantata BWV 147 'Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring'_
26.	Mozart: _Le nozze di Figaro_ - Voi che sapete; Porgi amor; Letter Duet; Sull'aria
25.	Parry: _Jerusalem_
24.	Verdi: _Nabucco_ - Va', pensiero
23.	Gershwin: _Porgy and Bess _- Summertime; I Got Plenty o' Nuttin'; It Ain't Necessarily So
22.	Mozart: _Die Zauberflöte_ - Queen of the Night Aria: Der Hölle Rache; Ach, ich fühls; Pa-pa-pa-Papagena
21.	Mozart: _Così fan tutte_ - Soave sia il vento
20.	Vivaldi: _Gloria_
19.	Bizet: _Carmen_
18.	Puccini: _La bohème_ - Che gelida manina; Mi chiamano Mimì
17.	Canteloube: _Songs of the Auvergne_
16.	Puccini: _Turandot_ - Nessun dorma
15.	Purcell: _Dido and Aeneas _- When I Am Laid in Earth
14.	Dvořák : _Rusalka_ - Song to the Moon
13.	Mozart: _Ave verum corpus_
12.	Handel: _Coronation Anthems_ - Zadok the Priest
11.	Bach: _St Matthew Passion_
10.	Puccini: _Madama Butterfly_ - Un bel dì
09.	Orff: _Carmina Burana_
08.	Strauss: _Four Last Songs_
07.	Delibes: _Lakmé_ - Flower Duet: Sous le dôme épais
06.	Mozart : _Requiem_
05.	Allegri : _Miserere_
04.	Fauré : _Requiem_
03.	Handel : _Messiah_ - Hallelujah Chorus ; The Trumpet Shall Sound
02.	Bizet: _Les pêcheurs de perles_ - Duet: Au fond du temple saint
01.	Beethoven : _Symphony No. 9 'Choral'_ - Final movement 'Ode to Joy'

I enjoyed the countdown, but...
Where's Berlioz? Where are Prokofiev and Mussorgsky?
_Les nuits d'été, La damnation de Faust, Les Troyens, Alexander Nevsky_ and _Boris Godunov_ aren't on the list! 
(Nor are Massenet and Koechlin.)

Of the ten I voted for, only one - _Fidelio_ - made it onto the list!


----------



## Pugg

Barber's : Agnus Dei surprises me, so high.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

And here are #101 - 200:

101.	Wagner: Tannhäuser – Pilgrims’ Chorus
102.	Westlake: Compassion
103.	Pärt: Da Pacem Domine
104.	Rutter: A Gaelic Blessing
105.	Catalani: La Wally – Ebben? Ne andrò lontana
106.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin – Letter Scene
107.	Monteverdi: L’incoronazione di Poppaea – Pur ti miro
108.	Bernstein: Candide
109.	Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen
110.	Mozart: Mass in C minor ‘The Great’
111.	Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
112.	Bach: Cantata BWV 82 ‘Ich habe genug’
113.	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
114.	Dowland: Come Again, Sweet Love Doth Now Invite
115.	Berlioz : Les nuits d’été
116.	Vivaldi : Magnificat
117.	Pärt: Stabat Mater
118.	Byrd: Ave verum corpus
119.	Bach: Cantata BWV 78 ‘Jesu, der du meine Seele’ – Wir eilen mit schwachen, doch emsigen Schritten
120.	Mozart: Solemn Vespers of a Confessor – Laudate Dominum
121.	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
122.	Dvořák: Gypsy Songs – Songs My Mother Taught Me
123.	Glass: Akhenaten
124.	Caccini : Ave Maria
125.	Fauré : Clair de lune
126.	Ramirez : Misa Criolla
127.	Bach : Motet BWV 227 ‘Jesu meine Freunde’
128.	Satie: Je te veux
129.	Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
130.	Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel
131.	Balfe: The Bohemian Girl – I dreamt I dwelt in marble halls
132.	Gounod: Faust
133.	Duruflé: Requiem
134.	Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
135.	Sculthorpe: Requiem
136.	Borodin: Prince Igor
137.	Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
138.	Schumann: Dichterliebe
139.	Vine: Love Me Sweet
140.	Berlioz: Te Deum
141.	Offenbach: Les contes d’Hoffmann
142.	Mahler: Symphony No. 8 ‘Symphony of a Thousand’
143.	Hahn: A Chloris
144.	Mahler: Rückert Lieder – Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen
145.	Rutter: Requiem
146.	Britten: Hymn to St Cecilia
147.	Mahler: Symphony No. 4 – Final movement: Das himmlische Leben
148.	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
149.	Pärt: Salve Regina
150.	Bach: Cantata BWV 211 ‘Coffee Cantata’
151.	Biebl: Ave Maria
152.	Verdi: Il trovatore
153.	Leoncavallo: Pagliacci – Vesti la giubba
154.	Godard: Jocelyn – Oh! Ne t’éveille pas encore
155.	Schubert : Schwanengesang
156.	Offenbach : Orphée aux enfers
157.	Ravel : Shéhérazade
158.	Bruckner: Ave Maria
159.	Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings
160.	Bruckner: Locus Iste
161.	Butterworth: A Shropshire Lad
162.	Donizetti: L’elisir d’amore
163.	Wagner: Götterdämmerung
164.	Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
165.	Whitacre: Sleep
166.	Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
167.	Copland: Old American Songs
168.	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
169.	Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
170.	Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
171.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
172.	Byrd: Mass for Five Voices
173.	Miller-Heidke: The Rabbits – Where?
174.	Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges (On the Wings of Song)
175.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
176.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 1, ‘A Sea Symphony’
177.	Strauss: Die Fledermaus
178.	Purcell: The Fairy Queen
179.	Sullivan: The Gondoliers
180.	Whitacre: Lux Aurumque
181.	Dowland: Flow my Tears
182.	Boconcini: Griselda – Per la gloria d’adorarvi
183.	Handel: Alcina – Verdi prati
184.	Britten: O Waly Waly
185.	Anonymous: Summer Is Icumen In
186.	Schneider: Winter Morning Walks
187.	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
188.	Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
189.	Kats-Chernin: Butterflying
190.	Pärt: Berlin Mass
191.	Glass: Einstein on the Beach
192.	Purcell: Rejoice in the Lord Always ‘Bell Anthem’
193.	Haydn: Missa in Augustiis ‘Nelson Mass’
194.	Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
195.	Walton: Belshazzar’s Feast
196.	Poulenc: Gloria
197.	Schumann: Frauenliebe und –leben
198.	Purcell: Hear My Prayer, O Lord
199.	Handel: Israel in Egypt
200.	Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor

Some of mine came in at #96, 123, 132, 136 and 141.


----------

